# Review du lịch Thái Lan Chi tiết có tâm



## Hoàng Kim Oanh (15/2/19)

<3 Một chút review nhẹ du lịch Thái Lan cho ngày thứ 6 cuối tuần ... <3
Mọi người qua 1 tuần làm việc mệt mỏi sau tết có đang lên kế hoạch những ngày hè sắp tới cho mình và gia đình sẽ đi du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ở đâu chưa ạ ? Du lịch Thái Lan luôn hấp dẫn đối với du khách Việt Nam, nếu đã đi một lần chắc chắn bạn sẽ muốn quay trở lại. Đối với những ai chưa đi hoặc sắp đi hay đã đi Thái rồi đều có thể tham khảo bài review khá chi tiết đã được trải nghiệm thực tế để làm bí kíp cho hành trình khám phá Thái Lan của mình nhé.
• Tầm giá từ Tp HCM đi Bangkok thấp nhất khoảng 1tr8, cao nhất vô cực ) vì còn tùy thời gian bay và hãng bay.
• Từ tháng 9 đến tháng 4 thì giá vé máy bay sẽ tốt hơn thời gian còn lại trong năm, và cũng rất phù hợp với lịch nghỉ hè. Book càng sớm vé càng rẻ, 6 tháng là thời gian book trước thích hợp.
• Hiện đã có chặng bay từ TP HCM, Hà Nội và Đà Nẵng đi Bangkok, ngoài ra có chuyến bay từ TP HCM đi Phuket nữa.
• Lưu ý Bangkok có 2 sân bay là Don Muang và Suvarnabhumi, cái tên dài ngoằng hơn thì là sân bay mới và hiện đại, dĩ nhiên hãng nào đáp ở sân bay này thì giá vé máy bay sẽ mắc hơn.
• Mà nói chung chỗ này cũng không phải lăn tăn, Bonbontravel lo được tất. Call 0989 496 239 để đặt vé ngay và luôn đi nào.
• Passport: Ai có rồi thì nhớ passport phải còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng tính từ ngày nhập cảnh vào Bangkok nha. Còn nếu chưa có thì cứ liên hệ Bonbon sẽ hỗ trợ cho bạn nhé.
• VỀ KẾ HOẠCH: Kế hoạch càng chi tiết càng tốt để hạn chế nhất các chi phí phát sinh hay rủi ro, bao gồm: các địa điểm sẽ tham quan/ vui chơi, lịch trình tham quan, phương tiện đi lại trong thành phố, chỗ ăn uống, chi phí ước tính v.v Phần này sẽ được giới thiệu chi tiết ở link bài sau nha.
• Sau khi có được lịch trình sơ bộ thì đến phần đặt phòng khách sạn nha, chỗ này khỏi lo, bạn cứ việc để lại thông tin liên hệ tại hotline 0989 496 239 hoặc email visa.vn55@gmail.com, cả thế giới (khách sạn) cứ để Bonbon lo )
Xong rồi thì vác ba lô lên hoặc kéo vali ) và đi thôi nào!
*Trong khi đi:
• Đổi tiền: Ngay tại sân bay cho tiện và an toàn, tỉ giá cũng không quá chênh lệch đâu. Còn nếu đang ở trong thành phố rồi thì tất cả mall trung tâm như Siam Paragon, Central World, v.v đều có quầy đổi tiền. Mà nhớ khi đổi tiền phải trình passport cho người ta xem nha. Baht Thái cực kì nhiều mệnh giá, có cả đồng xu đủ cỡ nên coi chừng lộn tờ nha (người viết bài này cũng từng đau đớn nhận ra mình đã trả nhầm cho anh taxi tờ 1000 baht, tương đương 700k, cho 1 chuyến đi chỉ 100k (((, và anh taxi chắc là cũng “nhầm” nốt. À mà vì trên tờ tiền là in hình Đức Vua của Thái Lan, nên cực kỳ cẩn trọng và không giẫm lên tiền, không đốt hay làm điều gì bất kính nha, vì người Thái rất tôn trọng Hoàng Gia, bạn có thể bị bắt bỏ tù (nghĩa đen nha) nếu có cử chỉ nào không bất kính.
• Ngôn ngữ: Dù cực kì thân thiện và nhiệt tình nhưng người Thái nói tiếng Anh khá thử thách người nghe ) nên tìm những bạn trẻ như học sinh/ sinh viên hoặc nhân viên văn phòng để hỏi đường/ hỏi thông tin, hoặc tốt nhất đến các văn phòng thông tin du lịch (tourist information).
• Ăn uống: Các bữa chính thì có thể vào các mall, đủ lựa chọn từ các nhà hàng đến food court, ngoài ra nên dành thời gian để thưởng thức tại các nhà hàng nổi tiếng của Bangkok. Không chỉ vậy, street food cũng là đặc sản nha, không chỉ rất vệ sinh mà vô cùng ngon và bắt mắt nữa, không phải là bán lề đường hàng rong là không ngon đâu.
• Mua sắm: Bangkok là thiên đường nha, từ các mall sang trọng đến các chợ cuối tuần, chợ đêm đầy màu sắc.
• Phương tiện đi lại:
– MRT / BTS: MRT là tàu điện ngầm, BTS là tàu điện trên không. Với tình hình kẹt xe cực kì kinh khủng của Thủ đô Bangkok thì đây là lựa chọn nhanh, bổ, rẻ và mát nữa. Tuy nhiên vào giờ cao điểm như giờ đi làm, đi học và giờ tan tầm thì cũng chen chúc lắm.
• – Taxi: trừ giờ cao điểm và các ngày trong tuần thì đi taxi cũng là một lựa chọn tốt, vì cước taxi khá rẻ, tuy nhiên trước khi lên taxi thì bạn phải chắc chắn rằng họ sẽ chạy taxi meter nha, nếu không thì sẽ được báo giá mà có trả thế nào bạn cũng sẽ bị hớ. Hiện tại thì ở Bangkok cũng đi grab được luôn rồi nha.
• – Tuk tuk: quốc hồn quốc túy của Thái nha. Giống như xích lô của VN, họ cũng chỉ được chạy ở một số tuyến đường nhất định, nhưng phạm vi có vẻ rộng hơn xích lô VN. Bạn sẽ phải trả giá khi đi tuk tuk, thường là trả xuống khoảng ⅔ là vừa, và khi leo lên tuk tuk rồi thì nhớ giữ chặt, vì tuk tuk phóng nhanh cực.
Mong là những chia sẻ vừa rồi của BonBon Travel sẽ có ích với các bạn, cảm ơn và chúc mọi người một ngày làm việc, học tập suôn sẻ nhé !
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BONBONTRAVEL
CHUYÊN TRANG BÁN TOUR DU LỊCH HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM
TRỤ SỞ CHÍNH TẠI HÀ NỘI:
39 An Trạch 1 - Đoàn Thị Điểm - Đống Đa - Tp Hà Nội
Hotline: 0989.496.239 – Mrs. Hương


----------

